# Installation deficiencies here, what's wrong?



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Installation deficiencies here, what's wrong?*

Hint: Lateral is a continuous RMC Schedule 40, and the cabinet support hole was not used as designed.

Note: Size limitation for uploads here restricts larger sizes.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's real hard to see, but there is certainly no strap that I can see on the conduit. Also, proper support of the panel?

I tried using my computer to enlarge it, but the size is too small. All it did was blur.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a GEC run out of the keyhole slot, and no strap on the RNC. Since it comes out of the earth, I'd consider at least a portion of it near the earth as being "subject to physical damage". Schedule 40 is not rated for such use.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*I agree*



MDShunk said:


> Looks like a GEC run out of the keyhole slot, and no strap on the RNC. Since it comes out of the earth, I'd consider at least a portion of it near the earth as being "subject to physical damage". Schedule 40 is not rated for such use.


Marc: I agree. I found the same items, and would also look for an expansion fitting here per 300.5(J).

The images you post are not on this BB serrver, I wondered when we would have more room here? 

JLC Online allows much larger images.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe, I use Photobucket to host my pics, and don't seem to have size problems. I don't know what Marc uses.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> The images you post are not on this BB serrver, I wondered when we would have more room here?.


Probably never. There's just too many good off-site photo storage spaces, there's really no need. Pretty easy to link to Photobucket or where ever your pics are. You could even link to pics stored in the bowels of your own website, Joe. Linked pics show up full-size if you use the







icon to link to them. It's pretty much the best way to get the best possible picture to show in your posts on most any forum site.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

My pictures are viewed with Windows picture and fax viewer.
There is a little icon in the right bottom corner that opens the image for editing. My computer opens it in Microsoft paint.
I copy the section I want to a new paint file then save to my computer. It cuts down on the size considerably. I do this to every picture I post here.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Marc: I agree. I found the same items, and would also look for an expansion fitting here per 300.5(J).
> 
> The images you post are not on this BB serrver, I wondered when we would have more room here?
> 
> JLC Online allows much larger images.


 
Sorry about that... I didn't realize that the settings were so low. I've changed them so you can now upload up to 120KB files. This is about the max I want to go though since some users are still on dial up.

Thanks for pointing this out :thumbsup:


----------

